# 12/27 & 12/28



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wanna fish Tuesday & Wednesday as the weather is gonna be perfect & most of my regular crew is busy. Fishing West Galveston Bay 12/26 & will decide where to go from there. E. Matty to Sabine is on my radar. All artificial...wading / drifting...PM if interested...All you need is your fishing stuff, what you want to eat or drink...& some gas $


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

My gf and I drift/Wade regularly from my majek in Galv bay. Her and I are definitely fishing tomorrow and either launching in West Bay or up in Bayland, be happy to join you on your boat or you on ours, we throw artificial only


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I hear East Matty is awesome right now!


----------

